# The new Ken Burns documentary of WW2



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2007)

How many people have been watching this series?

Anyone like it or dislike it?

I give it a good rating so far.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 5, 2007)

Too big of a time commitment. I will buy or rent it so I can watch it at my leisure


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 5, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> How many people have been watching this series?
> 
> Anyone like it or dislike it?
> 
> I give it a good rating so far.


I thought it was pretty good . the premiss of picking 4 locales and showing how each town was affected was super. The footage was also very good .


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 6, 2007)

I liked it as well. I thought it was well done.

I wish someone up here would do something similar from the Canadian perspective, for Canadian audiences. It would be even more interesting and accurate if one of the locales was in Québec, to give the _full_ feel of how the war was regarded back home.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been enjoying it.


----------

